
A Man Who Refused to Spy - memorybadger
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2020/09/21/the-man-who-refused-to-spy
======
memorybadger
The F.B.I. tried to recruit an Iranian scientist as an informant. When he
balked, the payback was brutal.

